# Bolivian Ram Cichlids



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

So I was wondering if this looked like Ich. I have another Bolivian ram in the tank as well. It has not spread to my other fish in the tank. I have been treating the 10 gal with RidIch ( hate it, dyes everything blue including my hands! :chair There are guppies and neon tetras living with it. 











Also can anyone share any info they have learned about this fish. It is very new to me.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Its a little hard to see the white dots on the body.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

First off from these pictures I believe you have a german blue ram, not a bolivian. These fish are known for their finicky tendencies. They can be quit difficult to keep. They like warmer waters (82-86) and a low ph (6.0-7.0). They need to be in established aquariums. 

Its hard to tell if the fish have ich from the pictures but if you believe it to be ich go ahead and dose. I prefer to use high temps and salt verses all the chemicals. There is a great sticky post about treatment on this forum:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/diseases/17301-i-have-ick-my-tank-will-salt-safe.html


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks that helps. They have been living in a temp of 72. I will bump up the heater. That will probably help with the ick as well.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

No problem bud. My advise when shopping for new fish is this:

Dont go off what the salesman at the store says. Get the name of the fish and then google it on your smart phone. Read the requirements and then decide from there. I work at a lfs and rarely see people do this. It will save you a lot of headache in the future. I would bet money the reason the ram has ich is because of the cold temp. So you see with a quick bit of research it will help make you informed fish keeper. good luck!


----------

